
On the search for exomoons and one possible candidate - sohkamyung
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/are-astronomers-on-the-verge-of-finding-an-exomoon/
======
sohkamyung
The pre-print (not yet peer-reviewed) is on Arxiv [1]

[1] "HEK VI: On the Dearth of Galilean Analogs in Kepler and the Exomoon
Candidate Kepler-1625b I" [
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1707.08563](https://arxiv.org/abs/1707.08563) ]

